# nike sasquatch tour stand bag



## Putting_Green_Pro (May 9, 2009)

well what can i say if you are looking for a bag that can be carried and also be put on the trolley then this is for you. it is extremely light even when all 14 full length dividers are being used. pockets are everywhere and are huge! iv have this bag for a few weeks now and still don't know what to put in them. the straps are super comfortable and want cause any problems. this bag is excellent highly recommendable


----------



## andiritchie (May 11, 2009)

Do you not think the divider system is pants?

All the clubs clatter about like mad,i really like the bag,great amount of pockets and love the grey with lime green colouring and do like the 14 divider idea just all the irons clatter

I was really thinking of getting that bag or the Xtreme element one for hardcore carrying in all weathers


----------



## Putting_Green_Pro (May 12, 2009)

they only clatter when going up or down steep hills. its a great bag


----------



## Putting_Green_Pro (May 16, 2009)

ok have found a fault  the bag is not trolley friendly even though it is advertised as it is


----------



## Putting_Green_Pro (Jun 22, 2009)

argh its rubbish! sent mine back got a titleist X91 lol


----------

